# I'm gonna get to that today....



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Well, yesterday was the nicest day we've had in such a long time.... so my windows & cabinets did not get done.... 

Today I will.... I promise.... 

I even want to start washing down the outside of my house... it's a small house, so I can probably do it all in one day with just a step ladder.... the 6 yr old I babysit can even help.... 

I also want to tackle my attic, but it's so hot up there.... It needs to wait for a little cooler weather.... 

So what do plan to get into today????


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Don't waste your time with the ladder. Run over to the dollar store and grab about 6 cans of scrubbing bubbles or so. Spray down the walls and walk away. Come back in an hour and turn on the highest pressure setting on your hose nozzle. Rinse!! Should take care of everything but the absolute worst of the dirt. If you can borrow a pressure washer, go that route. NO LADDERS AND BUCKETS!! Bad combination, cuz you just know one of those kids is gonna run under the ladder while you're on top, tip over the ladder AND the bucket. You're gonna hit the ground first and the bucket will dump all over you and your broken leg. Just not worth it!!!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Ninn said:


> Don't waste your time with the ladder. Run over to the dollar store and grab about 6 cans of scrubbing bubbles or so. Spray down the walls and walk away. Come back in an hour and turn on the highest pressure setting on your hose nozzle. Rinse!! Should take care of everything but the absolute worst of the dirt. If you can borrow a pressure washer, go that route. NO LADDERS AND BUCKETS!! Bad combination, cuz you just know one of those kids is gonna run under the ladder while you're on top, tip over the ladder AND the bucket. You're gonna hit the ground first and the bucket will dump all over you and your broken leg. Just not worth it!!!


Wow Ninn you just said everything I was thinking!!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

I wish I had access to a pressure washer.... I don't think I know anyone with one, and the budget is already a little tight, so there's no hope of renting one.... 

I only watch one 6 year old.... and he's a pretty good boy.... so if I give him a bucket and tell him to stay in one area he will.... 

Thanks for all the tips though....


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

For a small outlay you can also buy what we did...it's an extendable washing brush designed for washing cars...it fits on the end of a hose.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

Ninn....scrubbing bubbles, who would have thought......will have to try that.....thanks


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

My mom uses oven cleaner for the really bad spots!


----------



## cow whisperer (May 3, 2007)

Well, I've just been "knocked down" a peg.... DH wants me to wait until this weekend to scrub the siding.... He said he'd rather be here to help.... Incase I run into any bees nests, etc.... So.... the windows will wait too.... may as well do it all at one time.... 

All I've got left to do now, is clean out the bird cages.... I may wash my Blazer too.... can't get into too much trouble doing that....


----------



## AlyCarm (Nov 12, 2008)

cow whisperer said:


> can't get into too much trouble doing that....


 famous last words LOL


----------

